# Banding



## Prizm (Jun 28, 2006)

Could you tell me how banding works? Can you band an adult pigeon and how is it used to benefit your pigeon if it gets lost?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Prizm, 

Yes, you can band an adult pigeon, but only with snap on or removeable bands. Permanent bands/seamless bands are put on baby pigeons when they are around 5-7 days old. Most people who band with the permanent type bands register with a pigeon association that keeps a record of who owns the bird, the band number and association name. Therefore, if a bird gets lost and FOUND, then someone can contact the organization and give the number on the band to trace to the owner.

Snap on bands can be personalized with a name and phone number of the owner too. Also, these bands come in different colours and can be used to keep track of families of birds or individual's sexes.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You must band a baby when it's 5 to 8 days old, depends on breed.......no you can't put a permenant band on an adult. The permenant bands are registered with the club or company that you buy them from. You name is associated with the numbers you get. If the bird gets lost and someone finds it, they can trace the number on the band back to you. For instance, our band read
IF 2006 MRPC 0000.........we bought band numbers 6000 through 6099. If anyone finds a bird with MRPC on it, they would contact our club and if the number was 6003, we know it's our bird. If the number is 6250, then that bird belongs to someone else in our club. If good records are kept, the birds can usually be traced to their owner. That's why banding birds is so important.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Prizm said:


> Could you tell me how banding works? Can you band an adult pigeon and how is it used to benefit your pigeon if it gets lost?



You may be able to have snap on bands made especially for your birds, but it might be costly. I have never seen one actually made available, but I know they are out there.

I have permanent bands that were made with my name and address and phone, in case mine get lost, but they have to be put on when they are babies. I also have plastic snap on colored bands, but there is no way you can write anything on them with a permanent fine point marker as they are too small.


----------

